# Matthew Pier Damage Reports



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like we lost the Tee on the end of the Oak Island Pier.

https://twitter.com/Accu_Jesse/status/784826388213800960


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

SurfSide Pier & SpringMaid Piers are Destroyed.. Kure is holding it's own, No report from Carolina Beach at this time... 
Kure Pier Pictured..


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Ocean Crest Pier at Oak Island still standing strong:
https://twitter.com/TimBuckleyWX/status/784888390848286721


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Kure had rail damage on North side at cleaning station. Can see on Surfchex.com


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Just received a pic from a friend in KDH, seems that Avalon is starting to show some damage.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Carolina Beach Pier is A-OK & open for Business!


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Frisco pier remains unchanged!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

fishiker said:


> Just received a pic from a friend in KDH, seems that Avalon is starting to show some damage.


Avalon has been posting on facebook, lost a few rails and benches blown around, they will be up and running in a couple days

avon will have the NPS walk thru the pierhouse tomorrow, then they will be open in a couple days.
any word on Rodanthe?
js


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Oak Island . . .

*http://www.wral.com/weather/hurricanes/video/16099287/*

Surfside . . .

*http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/article106940742.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave, it's been nice and quiet here during your absence.

EVERYONE HAS WATCHED THE NEWS! 
So no need to post WRAL news links. Everyone knows how to do an Internet/Google search.
We all know you can't help yourself!


Jennette's opening and closing then opening was a fiasco. 

I fished Avalon until 12:30 on Sat.. They were preparing for the storm when I left. Looks like they lost some railing that should be replaced by today.
I don't have any info on Nags Head Pier. (Probably OK )
The OBX was shut down to only Residents, and Essential personnel as well as a curfew Sunday and most of Monday. Non resident property owners and personnel were allowed back after 2 pm. Not sure when visitors will be allowed back. Most likely late today or tomorrow. Power has been down in Manteo and NH.


I fished Seaview yesterday.. Pier is strong and intact. All the OBX folks who visited caught Drum there. From what I understand all three piers on Topsail did well during the storm .


I did hear Kenny/Drumdum has had some issues (high water and power) and hope they are ok.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update 2na, that's better than some lame links to old news,


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> The OBX was shut down to only Residents, and Essential personnel as well as a curfew Sunday and most of Monday. Non resident property owners and personnel were allowed back after 2 pm. Not sure when visitors will be allowed back. Most likely late today or tomorrow........


Thanks for the updates, the northern beaches are now open: https://www.darenc.com/news/newsid.asp?recid=1012


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

js1172 said:


> Avalon has been posting on facebook, lost a few rails and benches blown around, they will be up and running in a couple days.


They were open today, we didn't fish but circled the parking lot and there was a reasonable crowd for Oct.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Charles


----------

